
Give a theorem your name - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19809-you-too-can-get-that-pythagoras-feeling.html
======
hugh3
That's not bad. I should start selling numbers.

Want to be just like Euler or Avogadro? I will sell you your own number,
guaranteed not to be named after anyone else. Integers are $20, but it's only
ten dollars for reals.

